# mtb tattoos



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Lets see some MTB related tattoos. Here's my first MTB related. It's more trail building related than riding, but I still think it's cool. It's fresh, just got it tonight so its still way irritated. It's on the front of my left bicept.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

thats pretty badass, but im not sure if i could do it..


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

impressive!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

sweet, that shows some dedication


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Awesome! 13 is my lucky number. Plus, I was born on Friday the 13th.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

My first tatoo is definately gonna be a chainring print on my right inner calf. I might get a rotor tatooed on one of my shoulders. I'd like some type of cool biking related piercing. Maybe a SRAM Gold Powerlink in my earlobe. That would be pretty rad.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Here's one of 'em, I also have a chain on my leg. I tried to get the scar to show up but it's pretty faint. I ate it hard about 2 months after getting this and nearly erased it, took most of the skin off my shoulder but missed the tattoo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't say I'd be stupid enough to get this tattoo'ed on my back... For all you Banshee heads (probably seen it already...):


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sick.....


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thats a nice ones guys. 

Nice thread BTW I'm looking for good pattern myself for some time now.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I got engaged on the 13th and married on the 13th a year later. I guess it's my lucky no. too. I guess I am pretty dedicated to riding, I figure I've got scars from riding that will last forever, might as well have some riding ink too. I think I hooked again I'll probably get another one in the next couple months.


----------



## dhmike (Oct 16, 2007)

Rb said:


> I can't say I'd be stupid enough to get this tattoo'ed on my back... For all you Banshee heads (probably seen it already...):


is that a liger ?


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

Rb said:


>


the "artist" that did this piece (of ****) should have his license revoked. that is one of the most poorly done tattoos i have ever seen.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I was into VW's for like 5 years. Now, as much as I can appreciate a nice Volkswagen, I drive a truck and ride bikes. Thank GOD that I didn't get that VW tattoo I wanted when I was 19.

Hence why I won't get a biking tattoo. I can truly see myself sticking with this sport for the next 10-20 years, but you never know. If I get injured, and can never ride again, I'd hate to have a constant tattoo'd reminder that I can't do what I love so much.

I'll stick with non-biking, non-automotive tattoos.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

prophet413 said:


> the "artist" that did this piece (of ****) should have his license revoked. that is one of the most poorly done tattoos i have ever seen.


Not disagreeing with you.

I can't say that I'd get the Banshee headtube decal tattoo'ed on my back, but hey, apparently somebody else did.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I was into VW's for like 5 years. Now, as much as I can appreciate a nice Volkswagen, I drive a truck and ride bikes. Thank GOD that I didn't get that VW tattoo I wanted when I was 19.
> 
> Hence why I won't get a biking tattoo. I can truly see myself sticking with this sport for the next 10-20 years, but you never know. If I get injured, and can never ride again, I'd hate to have a constant tattoo'd reminder that I can't do what I love so much.
> 
> I'll stick with non-biking, non-automotive tattoos.


Whoa!.... huh?.....That is a pretty intense tat.., what made you chose that?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

sodak06 said:


> Whoa!.... huh?.....That is a pretty intense tat.., what made you chose that?


Because my artist's work is amazing, and because I loved the design. :thumbsup:

That picture does it no justice, either, as my chest is covered in vaseline and my skin is red.

That was done in early November.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

god...


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I was into VW's for like 5 years. Now, as much as I can appreciate a nice Volkswagen, I drive a truck and ride bikes. Thank GOD that I didn't get that VW tattoo I wanted when I was 19.
> 
> Hence why I won't get a biking tattoo. I can truly see myself sticking with this sport for the next 10-20 years, but you never know. If I get injured, and can never ride again, I'd hate to have a constant tattoo'd reminder that I can't do what I love so much.
> 
> I'll stick with non-biking, non-automotive tattoos.


what if you decide to no longer be a christian?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

fastale said:


> what if you decide to no longer be a christian?


Something I consider a hobby for a few years, and something I've done my best to live my life by for 21 years...

...two different things, completely. :thumbsup:


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

Well i don't have a pic of it but I have a partial gear on the inside of my right calf. Back before chainguides were invented I used to get chaingrease from my outer cog pressed on my right inner calf muscle from straddling my bike during breaks. You could always tell when I had been for a ride because I had the grease print of part of the cog on my leg. So I went and got it tattooed.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

i have a big ride tattoo on my ribs. i dont see why you wont get a riding tattoo, thats dumb. just because if you cant do it one day. i think its a way of remembering and how much fun and dedication you have put into the sport. thats what tattoos pretty much are. a reminder of what has happened in your past years. i also have a BMX tattoo on my back, i got it when i was 16 travelin the US doin bmx contests. i dont regret it one bit.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Ouch! I know that felt good on the ribs...


----------

